# decent 2.1 speaker system within 4k - 5k



## avinash.bhardwaj27 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi guyz,
I am looking for a decent 2.1 speaker system mainly for music. I also play games sometimes. Earlier I searched for altec lansing fx4021 but could not find it at nehru place, Delhi. So please suggest me a 2.1 speaker system within 4-5k and which is also available in delhi.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Altec Lansing VS3251E 5.1 for 3.5k..
Creative M5200 5.1 - 4k


----------



## avinash.bhardwaj27 (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks ...howz the performance of this set..I dont mind in spending some extra bucks for a blast performer. so please give me some link where I can read about the performance of this altec lansing system


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Google it to find.... i wont have any links on that site...I got it from theitwares site..


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2008)

I would say Z5300 for 7k (5.1)
or Logitech Z540 for 5k (plays stereo mp3 audio in 5.1 channel (Matrix mode)

2.1:

Philips MMS430 for 2.5k


----------

